# Macon County hunting



## macon co. hunter

*Macon Co. Deer on the move...*

Went out this afternoon and saw 4 nice does. Also so about 12 hogs passing through. There seems to be an increase in activity here lately. Still waiting to get my big boy this year but I am optimistic with all the recent activity. Gonna go out tomorrow see if I can't bag him.


----------



## Eshad

Me and some buddies are looking at some land in Macon county for next year.  Just curious what some opinions are on the hunting in Macon county.  I know they have the 15" min outside spread rule.  I would just like to hear some opinions of the area from folks who hunt there.  It would be a pretty good drive for me, and I'm looking for all of the advice I can get.  Thanks!

Eshad


----------



## silverbullet

*Macon County*

Parts of Macon County have a good amount of deer, and some parts have a ton of deer.  Their are big deer all over the county, i hunt there and someone on my lease kills at least a 130 class every year.  Anywhere near water is good in macon county, especially the flint river, turkey creek, and buck creek, and sweetwater creek.


----------



## Flint Hunter

I own some land there and have hunted on a lease there for 15 years.  In my opinion, there's no better county in the state.  Good numbers of LARGE deer and a ton of other game...turkey, ducks, dove etc.  A lot of folks are jumping on the QDM bandwagon there along with the county regs should keep producing big deer.   There is a lot of farming (a lot of it from the Mennonite Community) in that area with also helps, not cow pastures, but peanuts, soybeans etc.  Also, the Flint River splits the county in half, therefore, you have more river frontage (on either side) that is attributed to that county.  On the land we hunt, there are on average of 4-5 125+ deer killed every year.


----------



## macon co. hunter

*Good Hunting*

There is good hunting land all over Macon County. I have lived here for all my 22 years and have found no other place that offers the quality hunting land like my county in our state. If you are gonna buy land towards the flint then you need to be aware that hogs can be a problem. You will need to be ready to manage them. As far as large bucks we have a tremedous amount of high quality bucks. Let me know where the land you are looking at is located so I can tell you more about the specefic area.


----------



## Eshad

Thanks for all of the great feedback guys.  I believe the land borders Buck Creek, but I am not sure where.  I haven't been there yet, but I'm supposed to go take a look soon.  Thanks again!

Eshad


----------



## Bowhunter24

U should jump on that, i use to hunt in macon county and it was the best deer hunting i ever experienced in ga, seen lots of deer and lots of heavy bodied and big racked deer. Hope u leased it, i use to hunt outside of marshaville, and it was awsome.


----------



## DCOMP54

*MACON COUNTY & OUR LEASE*

I THINK YOU WIL LIKE WHATEVER YOU GET IN MACON COUNTY. CHECK YOUR LEASE PROPERTY AND THE (WHO) IS ALL AROUND YOU THEN DECIDE. THE LAND OWNER OR CLUB POOH BAH SHOULD BE ABLE TO TELL YOU, BUT FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF. WHAT'S UP WITH THE RED TRIANGLES FOR BAD POST. I SEE NOTHING WRONG ACCORDING TO THE RULES. NO BAD WORDS, HARASSMENT. OR OTHER DIGNIFIED WORDS USED>>
 WHO DAT DID THAT ?? 
 OUR LEASE IS 850 ACRES, BUT ONLY 100 IN MACON COUNTY, IT WILL MAKE YOU THINK BEFORE THE SHOT, BUT YOU WILL BE REWARDED AFTERWARDS IF YOUR GOOD EYE SIGHT MAKES YOU HOLD OFF OR TAKE A SHOT. DEPENDING ON WHERE YOU ARE IN THE COUNTY WILL MAKE YOU DECIDE YOU CHOICE. BUCK CREEK AREA, IS GOOD, IT BACKS OUR PROPERTY IN ONE OF OUR LOTS. REALLY CHECK OUT THE CLUB AND NEIGHBORS. THEN AGAIN , DECIDE.
HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU AND FRIENDS.


----------



## Eshad

Thanks Bowhunter and DComp.  We are finalizing the lease now.  I went down a couple of weeks ago and walked the property, and it was awesome!  Big rubs everywhere, even found matching sheds from a big 11 pt in a green field!    I'm just waiting for everything to be finalized.  

It will be new for me on judging spread size in the field.  I have never hunted where there was a county wide spread rule.  I guess it will just take some training.  Looking forward to it though.

BTW, I didn't see any red triangles for bad posts.  Everything looks OK to me!


----------



## Bowhunter24

Hey there, i think u will be happy with hunting there. It wont be as hard as u think when judgeing the spread, i always kept in mind that if his rack spread was even or outside his ears he was a shooter. I just leased 660 acres in turner county and thats never been leased and im excited also, i am gonna have a spread limit on the bicks that come of it. I like that rule i wish they would do it in more counties, when i started hunting macon county they didnt have the rule and i seen some nice deer, well about 2 yrs into the rule i seen alot of big deer, it was great.


----------



## Eshad

Bow, at this point I can't wait for everything to be finalized.  Got a lot of scouting and other work to do.  This property has never been leased before either, so there is a lot to do!


----------



## DCOMP54

*What Aprt Of Buck Creek?*



			
				Eshad said:
			
		

> Bow, at this point I can't wait for everything to be finalized.  Got a lot of scouting and other work to do.  This property has never been leased before either, so there is a lot to do!



WHAT HIGHWAYS ARE NEAREST YOU AND TOWN? SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE A GOOD PIECE OF PROP. AGAIN FIND OUT ABOUT YOUR NEIGHBORS, AND MARK YOUR LINES WELL.  LOTS OF GOOD DEER JUST ABOUT ANYWHERE IN MACON COUNTY. GOOD EYES AND LOOK AT THE EARS FOR YOUR DECISION ON SHOOTING. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Eshad

DComp, I'm not sure.  I was riding with a buddy and can't remember the highway #s.  It's just outside, or maybe still in, Oglethorpe I think.  Buck Creek runs across the back of the property.  When I find out more details, I'll let you know.  

Eshad


----------



## gordylew

PM me if your looking for any members


----------



## sgsjr

Do you know who owns the land?  I lived there for 42 years and know a lot of the land in the area.


----------



## Eshad

Gordylew, I think we are full, but if not I'll let you know!

Sgsjr, I sent you a PM.


----------



## BassWorm

Eshad you not hunting up north this year?


----------



## Eshad

Billy, I told Eli that I am going to try something different this year.  I have never joined a club in south Georgia, so I am going to give it a try.  My main purpose right now is to get my 11 year old interested in hunting.  He went with me several times last year, but didn't see one deer.  I didn't see many more than that.  With the results I hear about last season all over Georgia, that could have been most anywhere!  

Anyway, I really enjoyed meeting everyone at ESC, and would highly recommend it to anyone.  And, I'm not ruling out getting back in sometime in the future.   In fact, I'm missing it already!  But, I'm going to try to get Logan seeing more deer.  We will see!  I'm still keeping up with you all through the ESC forum though, so ya'll behave!


----------



## BassWorm

10-4. Good luck at your new place. I hunted in S. Ga. for 30 years and loved it until I just couldn't handle the drive due to health issues. I raised my son hunting down there also. Soon as he discovered cars and women I haven't seen him in the woods since. But that'll change soon as he gets married. I've seen it over and over.


----------



## Eshad

At least you RAISED him right!    "Train up a child in the way that he should go, and when he is old he will not depart from it".


----------

